

OS X Mavericks forces use of iCloud to sync Contacts, Calendar & Mail Accounts - josephby
https://discussions.apple.com/message/23478393#23478393

======
andor
With Mavericks, you can't sync via USB anymore. But you can still sync with
your own server through CalDAV, ActiveSync, etc. You're not forced to use
iCloud.

~~~
jlgaddis
Any idea what (self-hosted) applications can be sync'd with? I'm sure that
Exchange (via ActiveSync) is on the list but if you know of popular open-
source web apps that it will work with I'd love to hear about them.

~~~
andor
Apple's Calendar and Contacts Server, which is part of the $20 OS X Server
package, is open source:
[http://trac.calendarserver.org/](http://trac.calendarserver.org/)

------
scottlinux
TIL people still use a USB cable to sync their calendar and contacts. The last
time I did that was with a palm pilot. :)

